# front speakers



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

im wondering if anybody knows how to take the door panel of so i can change out the front speakers!!!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

huitt06 said:


> im wondering if anybody knows how to take the door panel of so i can change out the front speakers!!!


I would suggest popping over to LS1gto.com and search in the stereo/electronics section. I believe there is a how-to for that, as well as how to get to all the other speakers.

mac


----------

